

Resharper 9 and Resharper Ultimate Available - bdavisx
https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/whatsnew/

======
bdavisx
Resharper "Ultimate":
[https://www.jetbrains.com/dotnet/](https://www.jetbrains.com/dotnet/).
Actually a packaging of their dotNet tools into one purchase (Resharper -
including C++, dotMemory, dotTrace and dotCover).

